# Question about SCCA GT4 and GT5 B14s



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I was wondering what kind of drivetrain the SCCA GT4 and GT5 B14s use. Know of any sites with info? Thanks


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I was wondering what kind of drivetrain the SCCA GT4 and GT5 B14s use. Know of any sites with info? Thanks *


According to the GTCS, the B14 can use the E15 or the A15 engine in GT4. In GT5 they can use a 1.2 liter or a 1.3 liter, but I don't see which engine it is.

I'm not sure about any sites with more info.


----------

